
Tesla to buy cobalt from Glencore for new car plants - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/aa09dbcb-37ed-4010-a0ee-ab6cfab4d4b5
======
samizdis
> The comments highlight how Tesla is increasingly securing its own raw
> materials as it expands production in China and Europe. Other carmakers,
> including Volkswagen, have relied on external battery producers to secure
> supplies of cobalt.

\------

Also at Bloomberg:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-16/glencore-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-16/glencore-
agrees-deal-to-sell-cobalt-to-tesla-for-new-car-plants)

